# Dream property



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't mind living there!! The barn I ride at only has 4 stall, 5 if you were to clean out the hay stall and use that, and it's on 100 acres, all fenced. We just don't stall horses very much. They're all in herds, separated into large paddocks with large shelters.

As for bedrooms, lets say there's 3 upstairs and 2 on the mainfloor or in the basement. I'd want at least a half bath near the entrance/mud room. The main floor needs it's own general bathroom, as does the second floor, and the basement. Now the master bedroom should have it's own bathroom, that's 4.5 bathrooms. Maybe one of the bedrooms is in the basement and is an "in-laws" (guest) suit, that would be nice to have it's own bathroom too. That's in a house that fancy though. I'd be happy with one on each level, and one (at least a half bath) for the master bedroom.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful facilities. Definitely dreamworthy.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Just told DH to look for a job in MI!!!!
Seriously I couldn't dare have all that land or I'd end up buying more horses than I could possibly have the time for.
A bathroom for every bedroom seems to be the 'must have' now - but all that extra cleaning just so the kiddies don't have to share a toilet or shower?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I showed it to my mom and she says, "That place is lovely. They have the same fridge as we do,"

So naturally my response was, "So that's basically like home sweet home and it'd be easy to get used to. Let's move!"

She said no... :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Now if only we could pick it up and move it down a little further south....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The page wouldn't load for me, but it sounds awesome. 800k really doesn't sound that bad at all, based on what's being advertised!

On the bathroom subject, I just wanted to point out that I've never lived in a home that's had fewer bathrooms than bedrooms xD!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I just drooled a little...beautiful


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I guess I will be odd person out...the house _is_ nice, _not_ great. 
It has a tremendous amount of wasted space, from the layout entering and walking through this room to get to that room...not referring to bedrooms but storage space and then that storage space has only a small spaced door opening...just wasteful space to me.
Kitchen..._beautiful cabinetry_, a real working kitchen, no. 
It isn't configured to be a working kitchen, a designer one, yes...truly functional, not in my eyes.

The lake is beautiful, wonder how much of the land it occupies and how much it expands during rainy season, snow run-off...that affects your pasture space that you can never count on it for year round t/o space...and that beautiful bridge...WHY? How much marsh is it covering that is so bad you can't walk on it?:think:

Although it looks great, look with a critical eye and suddenly you see why it is the acreage it is, house size it is and used as it is...

It also reminds me of either a bed & breakfast set-up or for a executive who entertains clients on weekends...then they have most meals catered or go out to restaurants..

If I had that kind of land and money to build a house, barn and facility like this one...I would of chosen differently.

Then again, if I had that kind of money I wouldn't be looking at it from a practical standpoint of using it, cleaning it, heating and cooling it nor doing any maintenance of any kind to it indoors or out.!!! 
:clap:... now a situation like that one would be sheer joy!!


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy moly that is cheap! Around here that would be at least 2-4 million.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> I guess I will be odd person out...the house _is_ nice, _not_ great.
> It has a tremendous amount of wasted space, from the layout entering and walking through this room to get to that room...not referring to bedrooms but storage space and then that storage space has only a small spaced door opening...just wasteful space to me.
> Kitchen..._beautiful cabinetry_, a real working kitchen, no.
> It isn't configured to be a working kitchen, a designer one, yes...truly functional, not in my eyes.
> ...


LOL! Actually, I totally agree with you on the house floor plan. You have to walk 2 miles in the kitchen to fix a meal and get water, no such thing as the work triangle. And I would design the floor plan a lot differently for better flow. BUT...just looking at it as a lovely property with some very nice amenities, you betcha, that's a real nice set up.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow that is cheap! I've seen other properties I like better but that's because I look at real estate ads waaay too much lol.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my wow!! That's amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here you go-you can buy the one next to the one we built back in 1999. We shared the barn….my house was right behind it. It has been on the market for over 2 years now, and I am sure she is ready to deal. Shoot, she has been talking about selling for at least 5 years. The climate is better than Michigan, and the indoor is HUGE! Covered parking for your trailer……..and, if you are lucky, neighbors like be to share chores! lol Needs updating. Same everything (including couches) as when they built it.
11215 Old Hopkins Rd, Clarksville, MD 21029 is For Sale - Zillow


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Franknbeans, that place is AWESOME!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Here you go-you can buy the one next to the one we built back in 1999. We shared the barn….my house was right behind it. It has been on the market for over 2 years now, and I am sure she is ready to deal. Shoot, she has been talking about selling for at least 5 years. The climate is better than Michigan, and the indoor is HUGE! Covered parking for your trailer……..and, if you are lucky, neighbors like be to share chores! lol Needs updating. Same everything (including couches) as when they built it.
> 11215 Old Hopkins Rd, Clarksville, MD 21029 is For Sale - Zillow


Oooo time for me to go buy a lottery ticket, lol. I'd love, love, LOVE to have this place.


----------

